# Duck



## Drone_pilot (Oct 12, 2006)

*Soldiers Play Chicken with Jet Plane*

  The video shows a British serviceman with his back to the camera and the jet 
approaching at high speed behind him - and flying just metres above. 

duck

from the Sky News Network


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 12, 2006)

That is my nephew

See this post CLICK HERE

This is about 1.6 Mb of video but it gives you the real audio solthum

YOuTube HUh?, you saw it here first baby


----------



## Quick2004 (Oct 13, 2006)

why do i see just one Sticky and one thread ,


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi mate
I have adjsuted your preferences in your options to show all therads for you.


----------

